# Modriger Geruch



## Casybay (9. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,
hab ein bischen im Teich alte Tannenwedel entfernt und eine Wasseriris versetzt die zu tief stand.
Hab aber trotz klarem Wasser etwas modrigen Geruch bei meiner Arbeit festgestellt, ist das normal?
LG
Carmen


----------



## Christine (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo Carmen,

hast Du Laubeintrag im Teich? Oder anderen Schmodder? Oder Teicherde? Es muss nicht zwingend das Wasser sein, dass so riecht...


----------



## axel (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo Carmen 

Nimm doch mal ne Hand  oder ein Glas voll Wasser aus dem Teich und rich dran .
Also bei mir richts auch etwas über der Teichoberfläche .
Hab aber auch ein Moorbeet mit dran .  
Aber das Wasser an sich richt nicht unangenehm wenn ich darin baden .

lg
axel


----------



## Bebel (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo

Wenn ich die Pflanzen in meinem Miniteich teile oder ausdünne stinkt das immer heftig. 
Trotz klarem Wasser und guter Wasserwerte - liegt wohl an der Schlammschicht am Boden. 

Im Teich ist das ähnlich, besonders bei den Pflanzen die in Körben oder Kübeln stehen stinkt das ordentlich wenn ich die aus dem Teich bzw. aus den Kübeln nehme.

So ein Teich ist ja nicht steril und es gibt immer ein wenig verrottendes Material am Grund - ich denke das ist normal.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Casybay (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die beruhigenden Antworten,
Das Wasser im Glas riecht nicht, aber wenn ich die alten Tannenwedel rausziehe oder etwas Algen zwischen den Pflanzen rausfische, riechen meine Hände und da hab ich einen Schreck bekommen. Laub fällt bei mir nicht in den Teich nur Kiefernnadeln, die kann man gut abköchern.
Auch suche ich die Algen und Tannenwedel nach Tierchen ab in einem extra Behälter und da riechts dann auch modrig.
LG
Carmen


----------



## danyvet (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich wollte gerade einen ähnlichen Thread aufmachen, da schlug mir doch die Forumssoftwar diesen hier vor 
Ich hab gerade verblühte Seerosen abgeschnitten und die riechen auch extrem modrig. Meine Finger stinken auch danach, obwohl es schon eine gute Viertelstunde her ist (hab aber nur die Finger an der Jeans abgewischt, nicht mit Seife gewaschen, waren ja eigentlich nur nass....).
Denselben Geruch hab ich bei manchen Zimmerpflanzen (manche in Hydrokultur, manche in Erde), wenn ich sie länger nicht gegossen habe, sie also schon trocken stehen und dann gieße, dann riechts auch so. Ist nicht faulig aber auch nicht so, wie ein Teich normalerweise riecht, also nicht so nach ....wie sagt man denn auf deutsch  in Wien würd man sagen es "krodelt" oder "grundelt". War gestern beim schwarzen Peter und er hat mir ein paar Pflanzen gegeben, die Erde, die da dran war (also Teichschlamm) hat so gerochen, wie ich mir das bei Teichschlamm vorstelle. Ein Glas Wasser aus dem Teich riecht bei mir auch nicht, nur die Pflanzen, wenn ich sie rausnehme, wie eben die Seerosen.
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Ich hab sicher ein paar Blätter am Grund, aber nicht so viele, dass man sagen könnte, das wär schon eine ganze Schicht. Nur vereinzelte.
Was aber sein kann: mir ist letzten Herbst eine ziemliche Masse an dreifurchiger Wasserlinse mit Fadenalgen und diesem komischen Glibber, von dem ich schon in mehreren Threads geschrieben hab, abgesunken. Möglicherweise modert das jetzt vor sich hin? Sollte sich das im Laufe der Jahre nicht von selbst lösen, muss ich das wirklich raus holen?
Ich hab seit über einem Jahr in einem alten Malerkübel unabsichtlich ein Experiment laufen. Der steht immer draußen und da fielen im Herbst Blätter rein, Regen sammelte sich, usw. War eine richtig grausliche Brühe. Mittlerweile sind da ganz viel Tubifex (oder was immer das für Schlammwürmer sind, nicht rot, sondern eher beige), die die Blätter langsam abbauen. Das Wasser in dem Kübel ist klar, am Grund ist jetzt nur mehr eine feine braune Schicht aus zu Staub zermahlenen Blättern. Ob das auch so modrig riecht, kann ich nicht sagen, habs noch nicht probiert. Es sind in diesem Kübel auch immer Mückenlarven, die ich den Molchen als Häppchen gegeben hab. Und erstmals haben sich auch schon Fadenalgen gebildet. Bin gespannt, wie sich das weiterentwickelt.
Ob man das auch auf den Teich ummünzen kann? Da sind ja doch jede Menge Pflanzen drin, müsste also etwas anders funktionieren.


----------



## danyvet (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

*frust*
ich glaube, ich weiß jetzt, wer für den modrigen Geruch zuständig ist: Schwingblaualgen (Oscillatoria)  Ich hab sie im Mikroskop gesehen, die verstecken sich mitten unter den Fadenalgen, bzw. überziehen sie abgestorbene Pflanzenteile, die in den Fadenalgen erstickt sind. Ich hab nur ganz wenig auf einen Objektträger getan und das hat genauso gestunken wie die Seerosen, die ich heute abgeschnitten hab. Hier könnt ihr sehen, was ich gesehen hab, konnte leider keine eigenen Aufnahmen machen, aber es sah genauso aus. Und die Bewegung konnte ich auch nachvollziehen.

Und jetzt? Wär mein Teich ein Aquarium, gäbs eine einfache Lösung -> Dunkelhaft. Aber wie bitte soll ich meinen Teich abdunkeln???
100g Frustschoki sind schon verzwickt, aber das vertreibt die Cyanos natürlich auch nicht 
Wird das mit der Zeit von selbst, oder muss ich wirklich eine Grundsanierung meines gerade mal 2 Jahre und 2 Monate alten Teichs machen?


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo Dany,

bischen Wellenbewegung könnte schon mal helfen,
Schwing Blaualgen, bzw. überhaupt Blaualgen
mögen keinen Sauerstoff. Mit leichtem Wellenschlag
bindest Du am Meisten O2 im Wasser.
Entweder Luftsprudler oder kleine Pumpe mit Rücklauf
parallel zur Oberfläche.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## danyvet (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*


aber ich wollte doch einen techniklosen Teich 
ist ja auch nicht so, dass mein Teich im Moment unter Blaualgen erstickt, aber wer weiß, wie sich das noch entwickelt. Viele Feinde haben sie ja nicht. Jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass Teichmuscheln u.a. auch Cyanos filtern. Ich versteh nur nicht, warum ich offensichtlich zu wenig O2 hab, denn gerade in der Tiefe wuchert die __ Wasserpest, die permanent Sauerstoffbläschen sprudeln lässt. Aber natürlich machen die das nur unter tags, nachts produzieren ja alle Pflanzen CO2.... Und jetzt werden auch noch die Tage kürzer.
Wenn ich nur wüsste, ob sich das in ein paar Jahren von selbst geregelt hat. Aber ich hab natürlich Angst, dass es eher ins Gegenteil geht. Ich muss unbedingt mal Phosphat messen, denn das soll die ja auch fördern und das ist auf meinen Teststreifchen nicht dabei. Bis gestern dacht ich noch, ach, wozu messen, schaut eh ziemlich hübsch aus, alles 
Und das, wo ich jetzt am Donnerstag __ Moderlieschen-Babies bekomme. Soll ich das jetzt überhaupt wagen? Den anderen Tieren scheints ja nix zu machen (__ Molche, __ Schnecken, Libellenlarven, Wasserkäfer etc.).
Hab jetzt überall gelesen, dass diese Cyanos schon für Eutrophie sprechen. Das Wort alleine macht mir schon Angst


----------



## Buffo Buffo (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hi Dany
...and back to *"* [FONT=&quot]Andrea&Dany&Elfriede`s Algen ;-)[/FONT]*" 
*da habe ich mich auch mit 


> unbedingt mal Phosphat messen


und stinkigen Algen geplagt, und Karsten gab mir auch eine Tip in die Richtung: 


> bischen Wellenbewegung könnte schon mal helfen,





> aber ich wollte doch einen techniklosen Teich


da bin ich auch gerade am Überlegen


> Und das, wo ich jetzt am Donnerstag __ Moderlieschen-Babies bekomme. Soll ich das jetzt überhaupt wagen? Den anderen Tieren scheints ja nix zu machen (__ Molche, __ Schnecken, Libellenlarven, Wasserkäfer etc.).


aaaalso
meine Tiere im Wasser sind alle quicklebendig, 
ich denke, so ein paar "Stinker" wie deine Schwingblaualgen sind noch kein GAU, vermutlich kommen die in jedem natürlichen Gewässer auch vor, ...allein _die Menge macht_  das Gift!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die mangels Mikroskop bis heute noch nicht weiß, welche Algen bei ihr so gestunken haben und ob die als Jochalgen benamsten Algen nun wirklich Jochalgen sind


----------



## danyvet (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

danke für den Zuspruch, Andrea 
ich hab mir das eh auch schon gedacht, aber trotzdem bin ich etwas beunruhigt.
Dann werd ich wohl oder übel zumindest ein Pumperl kaufen müssen. Vielleicht mach ich gleich einen Quellstein, der is wenigstens hübsch. __ Molche wollen angeblich halt nicht so wirklich Wasserbewegung. Vielleicht reichts auch mit so einem Quellstein, sie müssen ja ned genau dort hin schwimmen *seufz*


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo,
auch bei mir ist in den letzten Tagen ein recht modriger Geruch festzustellen.
Seit geraumer Zeit habe ich auch Fadenalgen die eher mehr werden, und auch
unter Tags treibt es bei mir den Schmodder hoch. Das ist, seit ich vom Urlaub wieder
da bin, richtig viel geworden.
Bin momentan ratlos, ich keschere zwar den Schmodder ab so gut es geht, aber muss
halt auch wegen meinen jungen __ Moderlieschen aufpassen.
Ich hätte zwar eine Pumpe daheim, habe sie aber noch nie in Betrieb gehabt, da ich
eigentlich techniklos bleiben wollte.
Auch meine __ Wasserpest wird deutlich weniger, der Rest der Unterwasserpflanzen nimmt eher zu.
LG ein momentan rätselnder Markus


----------



## danyvet (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Ist ja seltsam. Dann ist das wohl die passende Jahreszeit für Cyanos.
Ich hab diesen modrigen Geruch aber schon vor längerer Zeit bemerkt. Ob das immer schon so war??  aber sicher seit ein paar Wochen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

@ Dany


> __ Molche wollen angeblich halt nicht so wirklich Wasserbewegung.


meine Begmolche lassen sich nicht durch Fische, Oberflächenströmung oder sonstiges abhalten, ich glaube, da machst du dir unnötig Sorgen!
Sie sind so zahlreich zur Fortpflanzungszeit im Teich, ich hatte ja schon Angst, das sie meiner Fischbrut den Garaus machen
....sie könnte sich bei mir auch im technik- und fischlosen "Wasserloch" rumtreiben (da sind sie auch) aber im Teich haben sie viiiiiiel mehr Platz.....


@ Markus
ich bin nicht der erfahrenen Teichspezialist, gebe aber dennoch meinen Senf dazu 


> Auch meine __ Wasserpest wird deutlich weniger, der Rest der Unterwasserpflanzen nimmt eher zu.


wenn ich deine Teichbilder im Lieschenfred ansehe
so richtig *viel* Unterwasserpflanzen sehe ich da nicht, aber wenn der Rest zunimmt 
Wenn die Wasserpest nicht wuchern will, dann passt ihr irgend etwas nicht, aber das kann dir egal sein wenn andere Unterwasserpflanzen gedeihen! (Außer du möchtest gern genau diese Sorte Unterwasserpflanze.)


> der Rest der Unterwasserpflanzen nimmt eher zu


Wenn sich die dann richtig breit machen, haben die Algen wenig Chancen...
aber bis es so weit ist....
ich denke, da musst du dich noch in Geduld üben
solange deine Wasserwerte in Ordnung sind und deine Fische munter....


> Ich hätte zwar eine Pumpe daheim,


nur eine Pumpe, die Strömung macht, ist nicht das ultimative Mittel gegen (Faden)Algen.



> ein recht modriger Geruch festzustellen


.
riecht dein Wasser oder der abgefischte Schmodder?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> ich denke, so ein paar "Stinker" wie deine Schwingblaualgen sind noch kein GAU, vermutlich kommen die in jedem natürlichen Gewässer auch vor, ...allein _die Menge macht_  das Gift!


So ist es:
Die Mutter Natur repariert das alles, solange man ihr nicht fortwährend ins Handwerk pfuscht.
aber das tust du, liebe Dany, von uns allen hier im Teichforum am Allerwenigsten!
Tatsache ist, dass sich im Teich und insbesondere im Boden bzw. Schlamm reduktive Prozesse abspielen
und die haben den typischen modriegen Geruch.
(Genau dort riecht man halt einfach nicht, genauso wie´s an denem Hund Körperregionen gibt,
wo du nicht unbedingt gezielt hinriechen willst!)
Versuche mit einer vollflächigen Bodendurchflutung in der Aquaristik haben ergeben,
dass sich diese Prozesse dadurch wirkungsvoll unterbinden ließen, 
aber dann kaum mehr Pflanzen wachsen - die BRAUCHENS offenbar ein bisschen gammelig!

Jetzt gibt´s sicher Gewässer, die in Summe eher in die oxidative Richtung gehen
und solche die eher reduktive Grundtendenz haben,
zu ersteren zählt der Bergsee und der Wildbach, zu zweiteren ein Altarm oder Teich
und da kann man noch so viele Bruchsteine mühsam um den Teichrand schlichten:
Das was WIR da in den Garten bauen, wird trotz aller Filterung kein Bergsee werden,
das bleibt ein Tümpel und das passt auch so, 
denn im Bergsee wächst nahezu nichts und wir wollen aber so gern üppiges Grün sehen, nicht?

Zähl also deine 17 Blaualgen zur Artenvielfalt in deinem Teich, 
der sich doch wohltuend von den klassischen 2 Arten-Teichen abhebt,
worin man ausschließlich Koi und Schwebealgen findet.


----------



## nik (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo zusammen,

es stimmt einfach nicht, dass Pflanzen es gammelig mögen! Gammel ist ürigens nicht gleich Gammel. Solange das arobe Mineralisation ist, ist das völlig problemlos. Häufig sind das aber anaerobe Prozesse und dann wird z.B. auch Sulfat zu Schwefelwasserstoff reduziert - und das hat gravierende, negative Auswirkungen auf Flora und Fauna! H2S ist toxisch und riecht nach faulen Eiern.
Wasser-/Sumpfpflanzen können Sauerstoff in die Wurzelregion befördern und schaffen sich ihr eigenes Mikroklima. Sind die Fäulnisprozesse im Bodengrund drumherum zu stark, dann gehen auch die Pflanzenwurzeln kaputt!
Ist aber eine andere Baustelle als modrig riechende Cyanobakterien(CB). Wenn schon Vergleiche mit Aquarium, dann bessere! CB befinden sich in einer Konkurrenz mit anderer Mikroflora (Bakterien, Pilze, ... ) und es ist ein Hinweis für ein Ungleichgewicht gegen das ich vorgehen würde. Am sinnvollsten ist die Zugabe von reichlich Mulm aus einem funktionierenden Teich.

Ansonsten sind CB zur Photosynthese fähige Bakterien, die sich durch am Teich meist nicht praktikable "Verdunklung" beseitigen lassen. Die Ursache löst das nicht unbedingt, denn die "Funktion" der CB muss erst durch die restliche Mikroflora übernommen werden und dann fehlt den CB die Entwicklungsgrundlage.

noch ein edit: Technik bringt bei dem Problem garnichts. Man kann es noch mit dem Söchting Teichoxydator versuchen, denn hohes Redoxpotential mögen CB nicht. Is aber auch keine Garantie.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Nik


----------



## maritim (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

hallo,

bei normaler filterung setzt sich einfach zuviel an schmodder ab.
warum es dann sinkt, wurde in den beiträgen zuvor schon erklärt.

bei mir hat es auch gestunken, wenn ich in der kiesschicht etwas gewühlt habe.
nachdem ich den vliesfilter hatte, ist fast der komplette schmodder in der kiesschicht verschwunden und es stinkt auch nichts mehr.

wenn es stinkt, dann würde ich zu fermentgetreide raten.
die meisten berichten, das bei ihnen als nebeneffekt der geruch vollständig verschwunden ist. selbst der schmodder hat sich bis auf einen kleinen bruchteil komplet abgebaut.....


----------



## danyvet (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

huch, das war jetzt viel Info, ich hoff, ich hab nicht vergessen, was ich alles dazu sagen wollte. Aber mal der Reihe nach.

@ Peter: Danke auch dir für die Beruhigung. Ich hab nämlich auch noch deine Worte vom Freitag im Ohr, wo du sagtest, dass zuuuuviele Pflanzen die Durchmischung des Wassers erschweren (kannst dich noch erinnern, als wir über die biogene Entkalkung meiner __ Wasserpest gesprochen haben, obwohl mein Wasser eher sauer ist). Das in Verbindung mit den Schwingblaualgen hat mich ein bissl mutlos gemacht.
Und vor allem, der Geruch, den DU in deinem Schlamm hast (als ich dran gerochen hab, wie du mir das __ Laichkraut rausgefischt hast), ist eben ganz anders als meiner, eben so "grodelnd" und nicht modrig. Und bei mir stinkts eben nicht nur im Bodensubstrat (das hab ich noch gar nicht gerochen, weiß gar nicht, ob das auch modrig riecht), sondern eben direkt an den Pflanzen und vor allem an den Fadenalgen-dreifurchigeWasserlinse-Gemisch, wo jetzt viele Schwingalgen drin sind. (anbei auch ein Foto von dem Gemisch mit so einem Schwingalgenschleimzeugs (das blaugrüne)).

@ Nik: ich glaube nicht, dass mein Teich nicht funktioniert, denn manche Probleme, die ich voriges Jahr hatte, sind heuer schon viel weniger geworden, aber vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass es voriges Jahr schon viel früher warm war und das Wasser insgesamt wärmer. Mulm aus einem funktionierenden Teich wär natürlich eine Möglichkeit.... muss ich mir noch durch den Kopf gehn lassen.
Einen langsam plätschernden Quellstein redet ihr mir also wieder aus?
Hmmm. Da bin ich eh zwiegespalten. Einerseits find ichs hübsch, andererseits ist es doch ziemlich ein Aufwand. So einen großen Stein derschlepp ich sicher nicht. Und dann muss man das Ding ja auch irgendwie aufbocken, damit der Pumpenschlauch nicht abgeknickt wird, außer das Loch ist schräg gebohrt und kommt seitlich raus.... Aber das Gewicht schreckt mich schon ein bissl ab. Ich bin nicht besonders stark, wenn ich auch nicht so ausschau 

Das komisch ist: die Cyanos sind eigentlich vorwiegend dort, wo am wenigsten Licht hin kommt. Das passt irgendwie nicht zur Dunkelkur....  Und sie sind genau da, wo am meisten Sauerstoff sein müsste, nämlich in der Nähe von Unterwasserpflanzen. Aber vielleicht sind sie anderswo auch noch, nur seh ich sie dort vielleicht nicht, weil sie unter diesem komischen Glibber sind... Voriges Jahr hatte ich auch so dunkelgrüne Fadenalgen, die allerdings nicht glitschig waren wie die Cyanos, sondern ziemlich fest und trocken, die haben extrem gefischelt! Jedes Jahr ein anderer Duft. Vielleicht riechts nächstes Jahr ja nach Rosen 

@Maritim: ich hab gar keinen Filter, nicht mal einen normalen 
außerdem stinkts nicht nur im Kies (s.o.)
Fermentgetreide...1. was isn das? 2. Ich möcht eigentlich nix reinmischen, selbst wenn es Natur pur ist. So wie Peter schon sagt, ich greife so gut wie nicht ein, vorausgesetzt, es wird nicht alles tot. Solange die Pflanzen wachsen und die Tiere munter sind, möchte ich so wenig wie möglich eingreifen. Ich fisch ja nicht mal die Fadenalgen regelmäßig ab, seit ich unterm Mikroskop gesehen hab, wieviel Leben da drin steckt. Ich rette jedes Tier, das größer als einen halben Millimeter ist  könnts euch vorstellen, wie lang ich da für eine handvoll Algen brauch  ich weiß, das ist ETWAS, aber nur ein kleines bissi  übertrieben  aber so bin ich nun mal  ich finde den Mikrokosmos in meinem Teich extrem interessant und bin so fasziniert, dass das alles so vor sich hin tut ohne mein Zutun. 
Ich war ja schon im Zweifel, ob ich __ Moderlieschen einsetzen soll, wenn ich doch eigentlich einen Naturteich will....

Conclusio: am liebsten wär mir, wenn mir alle sagen würden, dass sich das ganz ganz sicher von selbst regelt, auch wenns ein paar Jahre dauert. Der Geruch alleine ist mir egal, solange es nicht so arg ist, dass die Nachbarn sich schon beschweren


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hi Dany!
Grundsätzlich hat der Nik schon nicht unrecht - gammelig ist nicht gleich gammelig,
aber ich bin der Meinung, dass du der Natur eine Chance geben solltest,
wobei man ihr natürlich auf die Sprünge helfen kann:
Die Idee mit dem Mulm aus dem funktionierenden Teich kostet nix,
ist wenig Aufwand und schadet zumindestens sicher nicht.
Kannst gern von mir haben!

Ich muss dir jedoch Betrübliches mitteilen:
Deine Schwingalgen sind SICHER Cyanobakterien 
oder - wie sie in Aquarianerkreisen genannt werden: Blaualgen,
die das geübte Naserl schnell diagnostizieren kann.
Zumindest im Aquarium sind die VERDAMMT hartnäckig 
und sind dort zurecht vor allem im neueingerichteten Becken gefürchtet:
Es erwischt nicht jedes Wandl und nicht jedes gleich heftig,
aber wenn´s wirklich schlimm ist, 
überziehen die sehr schnell alle Wasserpflanzen mit zirkuszeltartig gespannten Matten,
unter denen alle Pflanzen eingehen und es stinkt im ganzen Zimmer;
so schnell kann man die gar nicht absaugen!
Das MUSS nicht immer so arg sein; 
mir sind auch Becken bekannt, in denen immer klitzkleine Mengen Blaualgen zu finden sind
(die __ Nase findet´s!), während das Aquarium sonst prima funktioniert!

Selbstverfreilich will jeder die Biester so schnell wie möglich loswerden
und jeder versucht´s mehr oder weniger erfolgreich oder-los auf seine Weise:
Fleissige saugen sie täglich ab,
geduldige schauen nicht hin,
manche versuchens mit Abdunkeln, 
aber das führt allerdings mit Sicherheit zu keinem Erfolg,
wie ich früher schon ausprobiert habe:
Die Cyanobakterien wachsen zwar immer dort, wo das meisste Licht ist,
aber bevor die vergehen, sind alle anderen Pflanzen Matsch.
Gottseidank hab ich eigentlich sowas nie,
aber bei meinen Freunden versuch ich die höheren Pflanzen zu fördern (CO2-Düngung)
und lass sie fleissig Wasserwechseln.

Im Teich ist das wohl kaum möglich, 
drum würde ich die Kombination aus Mulm und Geduld vorschlagen.


----------



## danyvet (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo Peter,

ja danke, für die betrübliche Nachricht, aber das wusste ich ja eh schon 
Das mit dem zirkuszeltartigen Wuchs kann ich bei mir auch beobachten. Ein paar Wasserpeststämmchen sind schon zugedeckt, sonst nur tw. ein paar Pflanzkörbe, Teile vom Rhizom einer Seerose, der unterste Teil des Hechtkrauts (also knapp über der Substratoberfläche. Scheint ihnen aber nicht viel zu machen. Außer den paar Wasserpesten, aber das sind wie gesagt nur ein handvoll. Sonst halten sie sich vorwiegend mit den Fadenalgen auf. Dass die zugedeckt werden, stört mich nicht so sehr  Sieht irgendwie aus wie bei den Munsters 
Und der Geruch, ja, dieses modrige ist wohl ziemlich eindeutig. Hab mittlerweile schon viel gelesen drüber, könnte jetzt also auch schon bei Aquarien diagnostizieren 
Das mit dem Mulm wär nett. aber vielleicht eher im Frühherbst, wenn auch die Seerosenblätter schön langsam welken, damit ich mehr seh, wo ichs hintun soll. Glaubst genügt so ein Kübel voll, und dann gleichmäßig verteilt im ganzen Teich? Oder wieviel?
Ich hab an und für sich  meinen Teich ziemlich bald am Anfang mit einem Kübel Wasser aus einem 20 Jahre alten Teich "geimpft". Hat wohl nicht viel gebracht, denn im Wasser ist ja auch nicht so viel Leben drin wie im Mulm.
Das mit der Geduld schaff ich, wenn nicht alles kaputt wird. Und im Moment schauts ned so arg aus. Ich denke auch, dass das übern Winter sich wieder bessern wird. Z.b war heuer im Frühjahr fast alles vom im Herbst abgesunkenen Glibbermulmzeugs fast wie weggeblasen. Die Köcherfliegenlarven haben da nur so drin herum gewühlt und, obwohl die eigentlich räuberisch sind, hats so ausgesehen, als hätten die das Zeug gefressen...
Die Sache mit dem Aussaugen würd ich gern als allerallerallerletzten Ausweg sehen, wenns echt anders nimmer geht. Da probier ich vorher noch einen Quellstein. Obwohls natürlich dann ganz plötzlich superschön wär. Aber was da alles an Kleinstlebewesen draufgeht....na danke, das mag ich eigentlich nicht. Reicht schon wenn BP den Golf von Mexiko gekillt hat. (das macht mich ganz fertig, wenn ich dran denk, wieviel da draufgegangen ist, nicht nur die großen Tiere wie Delfine und __ Schildkröten etc.).
Mein Teich soll leben! 
Ich hab übrigens gerade am Kies gerochen, bzw. ein bisschen mit den Fingern drin herum gewühlt. Meine Finger stinken auch nach Moder. Alles, was fest ist, stinkt danach, nur das pure Wasser nicht, zumindest nicht, wenn ich eine handvoll davon vor die __ Nase halt. Das einzige, was so riecht wie dein Substrat, ist der Kies in einem Überlaufbecken, das selten Verbindung zum Teich hat. Da ist unten drin Lehm und drüber Kies. Das riecht so richtig schön nach Teichschlamm, wie man sichs vorstellt. 

Wie schaut denn das eigentlich aus, wenn ich einfach Substrat  (deinen Mulm oder diesen lehmhältigen Bausand, den ich zum pflanzen nehme) auf das Zeug (dort wo die Cyanos sichtbar sind) drauf tu? Die sterben dann nicht ab, oder? Ich denke, dass mein reiner, tw. gewaschener Kies nicht die beste Lösung als Substrat war


----------



## danyvet (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hier habe ich übrigens einen interessanten Artikel gefunden, wo es um das Oscillatoria-Problem im Ossiacher See geht. Da gehts zwar um O. princeps, die ich nicht habe, aber ich denke, soviel Unterschied wirds zwischen den einzelnen Schwingalgen nicht geben.
edit: kurzes Facit: Unterwasserpflanzen wie z.b. Myriophyllum drängen die Blaualgen zurück. Nun, und was ist mit meiner __ Wasserpest? Warum schafft die das nicht? Oder hätte ich vielleicht noch viel viel mehr von dem Zeug, wenn die WP nicht wär?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hi Dany


> Unterwasserpflanzen wie z.b. Myriophyllum drängen die Blaualgen zurück. Nun, und was ist mit meiner __ Wasserpest? Warum schafft die das nicht? Oder hätte ich vielleicht noch viel viel mehr von dem Zeug, wenn die WP nicht wär?


Interessante Frage!
Ich habe im Mai/Juni 2 kg Wasserpest gepflanzt, die ist auch gewachsen, aber wuchern ist was anderes
aber
Myriophyllum, das noch im Teich war, das hat gewuchert, eine Pracht! 
Ob das meine Algenplage beseitigt hat?
und dazu fällt mir noch die Aussage von Peter ein:


> Ich schau da immer auf Artenvielfalt,
> wobei interessanterweise jedes Jahr einen andere Ard dominiert,
> aber die anderen trotzdem nicht aussterben.


 ich hatte auch schon wuchernde Wasserpest, aber heuer war das Tausenblatt dran 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Elfriede (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo Dany, hallo zusammen,

wenn einmal für ein, zwei Tage der Computer streikt, keine Internetverbindung besteht  oder überhaupt der Strom ausfällt, dann kommt reichlich Lesestoff zusammen. Bei mir sind solche Vorkommnisse leider keine Seltenheit, aber man gewöhnt sich daran.

Dany, ich denke, große Sorgen sollten Dir die  Schwingalgen in Deinem Teich nicht bereiten. In der kurzen Zeit, seit ich mich mit dem Thema Algen beschäftige, habe ich auch viel über Blaualgen gelesen, wonach sie anscheinend in fast jedem Teich zu finden sein sollen, jedoch nicht auffallen, solange es zu keiner Massenvermehrung kommt, die eben dann eintritt, wenn die Bedingungen optimal für diese Algenart passen, wie ein Nährstoffschub, besonders Phophat, bei sommerlichen Temperaturen.

Auch wenn mein Schwimmteich von der Optik her nicht wie ein Naturteich bzw. technikfreier Teich ausschaut, so läuft er doch schon 12 Jahre ohne Filter. Im Vorjahr habe ich mir allerdings  einen kleinen Swimskim gekauft, den ich auch gelegentlich einsetze, wenn die heftigen Winde hier das Wasser mit Sand, Blütenstaub oder vertrockneten Buganviglienblättern bedecken. Ebenso setze ich auch fallweise den nachgebauten Very Low Cost Vliesfilter ein. Beides verhindert übermäßigen Mulm, sprich Algenfutter am Teichboden. Grundsätzlich fische ich alles ab, was der Teich freiwillig an die Oberfläche bringt, obwohl ich den substratlosen Boden sehr leicht und einfach absaugen könnte. Diese Methode ist sicher schonender für die kleinsten der kleinen Tierchen im Teich , wenn ich ihre Rettung auch nicht so penibel betreibe wie Du. Die aufschwimmenden  Fadenalgen im Teich zu belassen finde ich nicht so gut, da Dein Teich ohnehin sehr nährstoffreich zu sein scheint bzw. tatsächlich ist, sonst hättest Du keine Algen, besonders keine Blaualgen.

Ich kann das inzwischen sehr gut beurteilen, denn in meinem nährstoffarmen Wasser gab es über Jahre so gut wie keine sichtbaren  Algen. Heuer aber, nach der Aufdüngung des Wassers, waren sie sofort zur Stelle, bis die eingebrachten Nährstoffe nach zwei Monaten wieder aufgebraucht waren. Erst seit etwa einer Woche ist mein Teich wieder algenfrei, wie man halt so sagt, wenn man keine Algen mehr sieht.

Wäre mir Deine Liebe zu den winzigen Tierchen im Teich nicht so gut bekannt, würde ich Dir raten, die veralgten Unterwasserpflanzen, oder wenigstens einen guten Teil davon,  mitsamt dem Schmodder aus dem Teich zu entfernen und damit den Nährstoffüberschuss aus dem Kreislauf  zu schaffen, wodurch sicher auch der modrige Geruch nach und nach verschwinden würde.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hi Dany!
Zirkuszeltartiger Wuchs auf deinen Elodeas schaut definitiv nicht gut aus. Der Seerose und dem __ Hechtkraut wird´s nix machen, aber alle Unterwasserpflanzen inkl. der Joch(Faden-)algen (Da drauf hab ich ja noch nie Blaualgen gesehen, dachte immer, die haben grundsätzlich entgegengesetzte Lebensbedingungen!) leiden drunter und könnten darunter absterben. Die vergammelnden Pflanzen zehren Sauerstoff und fahren damit das Redoxpotential im Teich runter, was nach gängiger Lehrmeinung der Aquarianer wieder die Blaualgen fördert. 
Da kannst du zackig mit Wasserstoffsuperoxid dagegenarbeiten, das das Redoxpotential massiv hebt. Allerdings ist das für die vielen lieben kleinen Viecherln sicher nicht ideal, wenn die alle blondiert werden. Das Resultat ist allerdings glasklares Wasser – für 2 … 3 Tage, dann schaut´s wieder aus wie vorher, weshalb die Teichbaufirmen das für ihre Fotosessions einsetzen.

Der Artikel über die Oscillatoria ium Ossiachersee ist sehr interessant und deckt sich weitgehend mit der unter den Aquarianeren verbreiteten Meinung, dass die höheren Wasserpflanzen eine Konkurrenz darstellen. Es ist ein Faktum, das die Massenvermehrung einer Pflanzenart andere Arten und auch diverse Algen im Wachstum bremsen. Dass die Blaualgen von Myriophillum bekämpt werden und nicht von Elodea, kann ich mir deshalb nicht vorstellen: Ich habe noch zu gut die schönen und mechanisch ähnlich aufgebauten Aquarium-Cabombas in Erinnerung, die regelrecht eingesponnen waren!

Grundsätzlich find ich den Befall schon für gefährlich für die Lebensgemeinschft im Teich, da den exzessive Vermehrung der Cyanobakterien letztendlich in eine Kloake verwandeln KANN. 
Die Schwingalgen mit Sand/Kies zuzuschütten, ist nicht die feine Art und wird wohl kaum zum Erfolg führen; Absaugen wird im Teich kaum klappen (das ist eher eine Aquariumgeschichte). Ich würde einen nenneswerten Teil der Pflanzen (die stärkst befallenen) kompostieren (Denk dran, was an Kleinlebewesen draufgeht, wenn der Teich kippt!) und ehest den Mulm reinschütten: 
Da zu warten, bis man sieht, wo genau man ihn hinschüttet, ist mehr als müßig, zumal der dem Belebtschlamm in der Kläranlage entsprechend im Wasser so flüssig ist, dass man da auf den ersten Blick von dreckigem Wasser sprechen würde, das sich nach wenigen Minuten klärt. 
Ich trau mich ja nicht beurteilen, ob das was nützen wird, aber schaden wird das sicherlich nichts.

Eine Quellstein kannst du unabhängig davon machen, tierfreundlich wird der mit der von mir hier schon geposteten Mammutpumpe, die ja nicht unbedingt aus 100mm-Rohren aufgebaut sein muss. Wenn du z.B. 32 mm-Rohre nimmst, tut´s eine „normale“ billige Aquarienluftpumpe. Allerdings wird der Quellstein kaum was gegen die Blaualgen ausrichten: Im Aquarium findet man die oft direkt in der stärksten Stömung wallen!

Den Geruch find ich genau genommen nicht modrig; das ist einfach sehr charaktereistisch „Blaualge“ und es wundert einen eigentlich, dass das das noch niemand chemisch-analytisch unter die Lupe genommen hat. Auch die Tatsache, dass die offensichtlich zur lavinenartigen Vermehrung neigen, lässt doch schliessen, dass das mit irgendeinem deutlich erkennbaren Faktor der Wasserchemie korreliert: Unter Umständen hat man damit eine Schraube, an der man drehen kann, um die Cyanobakterien zu eleminieren!
Hat das schon mal jemand angeschaut?


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo Peter!

Ich hab gestern, als ich den Link zum OssiacherSee-Cyano-Problem gepostet hab, ihn noch nicht ganz gelesen gehabt. Myriophyllum war dann eh nicht sooo erfolgreich. Erfolg hatten sie mit schwimmendem __ Laichkraut. Das gefällt mir zwar von der Optik her nicht so, aber.... DAS MUSS ICH HABEN! Wo krieg ich das her!? Du hast mir __ krauses Laichkraut gegeben und natürlich macht das eine Stammerl das Kraut nicht fett, außerdem scheint es sich im Moment nicht sehr wohl zu fühlen.
Was ich nicht verstehe: __ Schwimmendes Laichkraut hat ja auch so Schwimmblätter, die flach am Wasser liegen, und somit Schatten machen. Das macht meine Seerose ja auch  Liegts vielleicht daran, dass Laichkraut auch submerse Blätter hat?

Entweder schau ich jetzt, wo ich weiß, was das Zeug ist, mehr, oder es breitet sich jetzt rasant aus. Hab jetzt auch an einem anderen Teil so einen eingesponnenen Fadenalgenwickel gesehen! Hilfe! Hoffentlich war das schon länger da, nicht, dass das jetzt alles so rasant geht und in kürzester Zeit alles zuspinnt :help
Ich hab mir heut einen Algenkescher gekauft (hatte bisher keinen richtigen) und hab mal ein bisschen abgefischt. Aber ich konnte nicht anders und hab wieder die Mini-Libellenlarven retten müssen  dadurch dauert das immer eine halbe Ewigkeit und ich hab nach ganz wenig abgekeschertem Zeugs furchtbar Schulterverspannungen 
Am meisten sind die Fadenalgen und die tw. darin verwickelte dreifurchige Wasserlinse betroffen. Und ein paar Pflanzkörbe. Bin echt ein bissl verunsichert.
Ich hab mir so einen schwarz-grünen Batzen mal unterm Mikroskop angesehen. Da ist enorm viel Leben drin. Die Tierchens (so __ Würmer und Wimpertiere usw.) müssten das Zeug doch zerlegen und abbauen, oder nicht? Die Frage ist nur, wer ist schneller :?
Voriges Jahr hab ich zum ersten Mal so einen grünschwarzen Mulm am Grund gesehen. Da dachte ich aber noch, das wird demnächst wohl zu "Teicherde" werden. Klein-Dany hat sich das so wie einen Komposthaufen vorgestellt.
In meinem Kübelexperiment funktioniert das eigentlich ganz gut. Aber da sind wahrscheinlich keine Cyanos drin. Da toben sich die Schlammröhrenwürmer aus. Wobei auch hier jetzt so ein Fadenalgenähnliches Wattezeugs entstanden ist, das ziemlich schnell mehr wird. Aber ob das richtige Fadenalgen sind, weiß ich auch nicht. Den Kübel lass ich aber mal als Lernobjekt, da kann ja nix kaputt gehen. Sind auch keine Pflanzen drin. In meinem Buch "Das Leben im Wassertropfen" (oder hab ichs woanders gelesen?) steht, dass durch diverse Abbauvorgänge jedes Wasser irgendwann mal klar wird. Klar ist aber sowohl mein Teich als auch der Kübel... im Kübel sind außer den Würmern auch noch Gelsenlarven 

Ach, es gibt noch so vieles im Lebensraum Wasser, das ich (noch) nicht versteh. Aber ich lerne...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hi Dany!
Diverse Laichkräuter kannst du gern von mir haben und wo´s noch viel mehr gibt, zeig ich dir gern. Aber ich denke, dass die Cyanobakterien von JEDER Konkurrenz, die ordentlich anschiebt, kurzgehalten wird, denn dabei geht´s ja nicht nur um die Licht- sondern nicht zuletzt auch um die Nährstoffkonkurrenz! Es geht also darum, für die höheren Pflanzen gute Bedingungen zu schaffen und die brauchen außer Licht und CO2 auch eine leichte (!) Wasserbewegung, die dafür sorgt, dass die Nährstoffe an- und die Abfallstoffe abtransportiert werden. Zu dichte Pflanzendickichte lassen die nicht zu und fördern deshalb die Balualgen.
Leider KÖNNEN die sich wirklich rasant vermehren; ob das bei dir der Fall ist, muss man gucken. Nur solltest du dich bei aller Tierliebe von der Einzellersortiererei verabschieden, denn wenn du siechend unter der Physiotherapie liegst, während dein Teich kippt, gehen die zu Massen über den Jordan: 
Wenn was raus muss, muss es eben raus, 
auch wenn da 17 Rotatorien draufsitzen und noch so treuherzig gucken!

Der Mulm ist übrigends braun und NIE grünschwarz: DAS lässt auf einen Cyanobakterienrasen schliessen, der das Substrat überzieht; von Teicherde ist das meilenweit entfernt!
Ich denke auch, dass die sich mit einem chemischen "Kampfstoff" gegen das Gefressenwerden wehren, worauf nicht zuletzt der charakteristische Geruch hindeutet.

Das Kübelexperiment ist interessant, wenn auch ganz anders als ein Teich:
Ursprünglich mit sehr nahrstoffarmem Wasser „befüllt“ (Regenwasser?), zart gedüngt mit Laub und Staub und die entstehenden Bakterien kurzgehalten durch die sich davon ernährenden (filtrierenden) Gelsenlarven, die durch´s Schlüpfen für einen Abflug der Biomasse sorgen. Drum gibt´s auch kaum oder nur wenige Algen!
Dem Buch muss ich widersprechen:
Es wird nicht JEDES Wasser klar – zumindest nicht in einer Zeit, die wir erwarten wollen: Wenn die Nährstoffdichte zu hoch ist, wird das einfach für lange Zeit einen stinkende Kloake sein!


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

*seufz*
du hast recht, ich muss mich von den Viecherln verabschieden, auch wenn ich nicht die Einzeller, sondern die Libellenlarven sortier... Einzeller sortieren, das ginge selbst mir zu weit.
Hab Angst 
Und ausgerechnet jetzt, wo ich doch übers Wochenende weg bin, und Urlaub hab ich demnächst auch keinen anstehen.
Und diesen grauslichen Modergeruch hab ich jetzt ständig in der __ Nase. Überhaupt jetzt nach dem Regen. Wobei, ich glaub, ich kann mich erinnern, dass es nach einem leichten Regen in meinem Garten öfter so gerochen hat, noch bevor es den Teich gab. Aber vielleicht bild ich mir das nur ein. Es stinkt momentan ins Wohnzimmer rein (bei offener Tür).
Aber verrückt machen darf ich mich auch nicht.
Wahrscheinlich ist mein ganzer Garten mit Cyanos verseucht und deshalb hab ich die überhaupt im Teich, weil sie überall sind, in der Luft und in der Erde und .....
Oh mann, das wird ein Haufen Arbeit in nächster Zeit.
Hab heute schon im Baumarkt geschaut wegen einer Solarpumpe, aber die hatten nur welche mit Strom. Und ich kenn mich mit dem Zeug eh nicht aus....jössas! grad mir muss das passieren! 
Bei dem Tempo (langsam), bei dem meine Pflanzen bisher wuchsen, hätt ich mir nie gedacht, dass ich zu viele Nährstoffe hab! Manche Pflanzen wachsen heuer eh gut, so wie die eine Seerose und die __ Wasserpest, viele kümmern aber eher (__ Seekanne, __ Schwanenblume, __ Fieberklee is auch nicht sooo der Renner...).
Was ist das nur heuer für ein Jahr. Verrückt.

[OT]Mein Pool ist ähnlich andersartig heuer, wird mit sämtlichen chemischen Keulen nicht mehr klar. Können Algen resistent werden gegen Chlor und Algizid??? Oder hab ich da jetzt womöglich ausgebleichte Cyanos drin? OMG! Ich werd langsam paranoid :crazy[/OT]


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Ist dein Teich soweit weg von der Zivilisation, dass die Pumpe mit Solarstrom laufen muss?
Abgesehen davon, dass das wieder ein Kleintierhäcksler wäre, 
der zuwächst, verstopft und dauernd geputzt werden will,
warum holst du dir nicht eine mittelprächtige Membranpumpe aus der Tierhandlung
und legst da entweder ein Kabel oder den Luftschlauch vom Haus zum Teich?


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Weil ich mit Strom ausm Netz und Regen nicht so glücklich bin :? Da haben sie mir im Stromtotenmuseum offensichtlich einen Schock fürs Leben versetzt.
Also, ich hab natürlich schon einen Stromanschluss außen am Haus. Und das Haus ist ca. 3 Meter vom Teich entfernt. Da würd halt dann ein Kabel auf der Terrasse liegen, über das man stolpern könnt.
Was ist denn eine Membranpumpe? (hab ja gesagt, dass ich mich da nicht auskenn  )
Kannst du mir eine definitive Marke und Type sagen? Die ich auch googeln kann, damit ich eine Vorstellung hab? Wenn sie das dann in der Tierhandlung nicht haben, dann weiß ich vielleicht, was ich stattdessen nehmen soll. Und was heißt mittelprächtig?
OMG, jetzt muss ich mich mit der Technik auch noch beschäftigen. Ich wollt doch einen Naturteich  Diese blöden Cyanos :evil
Und wieso ist eine Solarpumpe ein Tierhächsler? Ich will ja keinen Filter sondern eine Pumpe, die das Wasser herumsprudelt. Gibts sowas nicht mit Solar? Außerdem dachte ich, Solar ist Solar und ist umweltfreundlicher als unser Strom ausm Kohlekraftwerk, und kostet nebenbei nix. Wobei das meine geringste Sorge ist...
Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber das überfordert mich etwas


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hab grad was gefunden: was ist eigentlich mit so einem Oxydator? Ist das sinnvoll? Oder nur rausgeschmissenes Geld?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Wenn du die Pumpe nicht im Freien haben willst, dann leg einfach den Luftschlauch raus, 
aber ich würd mir z.B. so eine Membranpumpe kaufen und einfach anstecken.
("mittelprächtig" heisst, das soll keine Winzpumpe für eine Fingerhutaquarium sein, 
aber auch kein Kompressor für den gewerblichen Züchter.
(Wenn du willst, hab ich auch eine Koi-Teichluftpumpe -die große Hitec- zu  verkaufen,
aber ich denke, die wird für dich zu stark sein.)

Dann brauchst du noch das Förderrohr (Baumarkt Installationesabteilung),  einen Sprudelstein
und den Schlauch. Der klassische Aquarienluftschlauch hat bloß so 6 mm Durchmesser;
den kannst du leicht wo verstecken.
(Wenn du Lust hast, fahr ich mit dir in den Megazoo - da bekommen wir alles!)

Die Solarpumpe wird ein Tierhäcksler sein, weil die einen Motor drinhat, der schnell ein Flügelrad dreht.
Wird´s vielleicht mit Solar geben (seriöse Hersteller kenn ich dafür nicht) 
und wenn ja, 
rechne ich mit einer Ammortisation des sicher hohen Anschaffungspreise in ca. 400 Jahren,
aber nur, wenn´s nicht vorher hin ist. 
(Bei der Herstellung des Winz-Solarpaneeles wird deutlich mehr Strom gebraucht, 
als da je rauskommt!)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Denkst du, dass das für Leute, die einzelne Libellenlarven raussortieren, das Ideale ist,
Oxidatoren mit 30%igem Wasserstoffsuperoxid zu füllen und in den Teich zu schmeissen?
Ich nicht.
Das ist eher für die Koi-Menagerie gedacht!
... und Strömung macht der auch keine!


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*



> Wenn du Lust hast, fahr ich mit dir in den Megazoo


ooooooh! das wär furchtbar nett!!! Denn ich hab da wirklich so überhaupt keine Vorstellung von diesen Dingen.
Mit Sprudelstein meinst du einen Quellstein? Ohne geht nicht? Einfach Schlauch in den Teich und fertig? Das mit dem Stein würd vielleicht länger dauern....
Ich hab jederzeit Zeit  Na, ned wirklich. Aber nach der Arbeit. Bzw. am Donnerstag hab ich frei, da hol ich meine Lieschen. Aber wenns schon früher ginge.... ab Freitag bin ich dann ja bis inkl. Montag weg.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo ihr zwei,
lese gerade eifrig mit...
Peter, baust du & Dany eine Mammutpumpe (hoffentlich heißt das so?)

Liebe Grüße
Andrea

edit:
Oxidator   ne besser nicht


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Holldri!
Ja, wir bauen eine Mammutpumpe!
Mit Sprudelstein mein ich so einen porösen Stein mit Rohranschluss,
der dafür sorgt, dass die Pumpe nicht wenige große Luftblaserln macht,
sondern viele kleine, die für eine bessere Pumpwirkung sorgen!

Donnerstag ist wunderprächtig: 
Da hab ich Urlaub!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

ui! 
Peter!
auch haben will
ich habe die Beschreibung in deinem Thread einigermaßen kapiert
aber nachbauen kann ich das nicht
könntest du mir da konkret helfen?

[OT]hast Zeit für chat?[/OT]
Liebe grüße 
Andrea


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Oh Andrea,
ich bin leider eine Chat-Niete,
aber wir werden´s halt einfach bei der Dany fotografieren:
Die Schwierigkeit liegt vielleicht genau dadrin, dass das SO einfach ist!
... und schlimmstenfalls werden wir dann telefonieren.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

schade,
wenn ihr einkaufen geht
dann hättet ihr ja doppelt kaufen können 
für mich auch...
und ich hols dann...
oder so in die richtung 

ich bin eine technik niete und denke das bekomme ich nicht hin
das hätte ich gern im chat mit dir verhandelt


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> schade,
> wenn ihr einkaufen geht
> dann hättet ihr ja doppelt kaufen können
> für mich auch...
> und ich hols dann...


Ich dachte, du wohnst in Deutschland?
Ist ein bissi wie Eulen nach Athen tragen,
wenn du Luftpumpen und Abflussrohre importierst, nicht?
Das Angebot mit dem Telefonieren steht,
aber guck dir erst die Fotos an,
die wir machen!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

oki doki
telefonieren ist auch ein angebot 
soll ich dir meine tele per e-mail schicken?
ich habe doch auch keine Ahnung welche Luftpumpe, welchen Schlauch und wie ich das in Rohr in meinem Bombentrichterteich einbaue


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Super, Peter! Donnerstag geht klar! Wann sperrt der Megazoo auf?  um 9 Uhr, les ich grad.
Ich bin Frühaufsteherin  Außerdem hab ich Donnerstag ja schon Terminstreß mit den __ Moderlieschen und Pflanzen herrichten fürs FTT  Wärs für dich ok, wenn wir uns gleich um 9 Uhr beim Eingang treffen?
Mammutpumpe....wie das klingt. Klingt für meinen Teich viel zu mächtig  Gut, so wie das bei dir aussieht, mit dem Riesenrohr, ok, da kann man schon von Mammut sprechen 

Werde bis Donnerstag schauen, dass ich ein paar zugesponnene Fadenalgen rauskrieg und diese dreifurchige Wasserlinse, die werd ich jetzt auch schön langsam entfernen, denn die macht mir mehr Probleme als sie bringt. Und hübsch ist sie obendrein nicht. Jetzt bauen die Seerosenkäferlarven auch schon Köcher damit! :evil



> Dann brauchst du noch das Förderrohr (Baumarkt Installationesabteilung)


aber nicht so ein dickes Ofenrohr wie bei dir oder?!?!? :shock 
Ich bin ja gespannt, obwohl ich das bei dir gesehen hab, kann ich mir das bei mir so überhaupt ned vorstellen, vor allem dieses Rohr :?
Statt dem Aquarienschlauch könnt man doch auch einen Infusionsschlauch nehmen, oder?  Aber der ist noch dünner  dann wären aber die Bläschen auch kleiner, und wenn man mehrere kleine Löcher reinmacht??? Ginge das nicht? Dann bräucht man keinen Sprudelstein. Oder stellt sich Klein-Dany das wieder mal nur so vor? 

Wir können aber trotzdem doppelt einkaufen  Du kommst doch zum FTT, Andrea! Ich brings dir dann mit! Oder?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

@ Dany
ja an sowas hatte ich gedacht, aber ob das so funzt?
mein teich ist nur wenig größer wie deiner, sprich:
es müsste passen!


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

was meinst jetzt mit funzen? den Infusionsschlauch, oder dass ma doppelt kaufen?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Dany,
ich meine
Pumpenart/Größe/Stärke
Rohr
Schlauch

wenn das für deinen Teich passt, müsste es auch bei mir passen

aber da löchere ich den peter mal separat


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Dein Teich ist aber schon etwas viel mehr größer wie meiner. Ich glaub, meine Volumenangabe stimmt nicht ganz. Oberfläche ist jedenfalls an der breitesten Stelle jeweils 4,5x5,5m also ca. 20m², die Liter sind, glaub ich mittlerweile, weniger, das ist ja so schwer zu berechnen, wenn er nicht symmetrisch ist und die Stufen nicht gerade sondern schräg abfallen  Ich habs halt so Daumen mal pi mit meinem Pool verglichen... hast ja noch bis Donnerstag Zeit, den Peter zu löchern 
hoffentlich ist mein Teich bis dahin nicht zugewachsen mit den Cyanos. Ich hab echt schon die Paranoia. Werd heut nacht sicher träumen, dass ich mich in einem grünen stinkigen Kokkon befinde


----------



## Elfriede (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo Dany,
nun beruhige Dich doch wieder, so schlimm sind einige Blaualgen auch wieder nicht.

Ich weiß nicht ob es Dich tröstet, aber ganz sicher bist Du mit Deinen Blaualgen jetzt nicht mehr alleine, auch ich habe Schwingalgen im Teich. Erkannt habe ich sie durch Deine treffende Beschreibung, dass sie sich wie ein Zirkuszelt über anderen Pflanzen ausbreiten. Ich habe heute so ein zeltförmiges Gebilde auf einem kleinen  Nadelsimsen-Rasen entdeckt und dabei gleich an Dich gedacht. Als ich das Zeltdach entfernen wollte, hatte ich einen unschönen schwarzgrünen Klumpen in der Hand. 

Dass ich so genau weiß, dass es sich um Schwingalgen handelt, danke ich meinem brandneuen Mikroskop, das mir mein Mann schon einmal vorweg mit der Post geschickt hat. Ich kann zwar  noch nicht richtig damit umgehen und auch noch keine Fotos von den Schwingalgen übermitteln, da ich auf meinem alten PC keinen USB 2- Anschluss habe, der für eine brauchbare  Auflösung von Mikroskopie-Fotos  nötig ist, aber nach Vergleichen mit Schwingalgen-Videos im Internet ist ein Irrtum  auszuschließen. 

So glibbrige, schwarze Klumpen habe ich übrigens vereinzelt schon seit Jahren immer wieder in meinen Seerosenkübeln gefunden und einfach entfernt ohne mich schlau zu machen. Neu für mich ist, dass es sich dabei um Blaualgen handelte und dass sie andere Pflanzen zudecken, was bisher noch nie der Fall war. Einen modrigen Geruch konnte ich aber noch nie feststellen, auch nicht heute, als ich den Algenklumpen mit der Hand entfernte.

Große Sorgen über ihre Giftigkeit mache ich mir dennoch nicht und auch eine Massenentwicklung fürchte ich nicht in meinem Teich, denn dafür reichen die restlichen Nährstoffe, soweit noch vorhanden, ganz sicher nicht aus. Aber ich werde sie im Auge behalten.

Hast Du keine Fotos von Deinen Schwingalgen?

Ich finde es irgendwie schade, dass die verschiedenen Algen-Informationen hier im Forum nur  gesplittet zu finden sind.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## danyvet (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo Elfriede



> Ich finde es irgendwie schade, dass die verschiedenen Algen-Informationen hier im Forum nur gesplittet zu finden sind.


du wirst lachen, aber ich hab mir das gestern abend vorgenommen, auf diesen Thread hier in unserem Algen-Thread zu verlinken, was ich auch gleich nach dieser Antwort tun werde 
Ich habe Fotos, allerdings sind die nicht so toll, aber ich werde sie am Abend in "unseren" Thread stellen.
Dass du keinen Geruch festgestellt hast...komisch, denn das ist ganz typisch für die.
Über die Toxine mach ich mir eigentlich eh keine Sorgen, aber dass das Zeug alles überzieht und die Pflanzen absterben, davor hab ich ein bisschen Angst.
[OT]Toll, dass du jetzt auch ein Mikroskop hast. Das Handling ist reine Routinesache. Beide Hände immer an den Rädchen lassen, mit der rechten Hand die Verstellschrauben für links rechts vor zurück, mit der linken Hand den Feintrieb für Scharfstellen, dann klappt das schon. Ist wie Autofahren, wo man anfangs auch denkt, oh Gott, wie schaff ich das nur alles gleichzeitig, kuppeln, schalten, bremsen, auf den Verkehr achten, lenken, blinken usw.  und eines Tages gehts das fast wie atmen [/OT]
Meine Nadelsimse leidet übrigens auch unter den Cyanos. Zeltartig ist es noch nicht, aber so ein Gespinnst, das sich nicht wie Fadenalgen entfernen lässt, ist zwischen den Halmen und sie werden auch schon gelblich  Klumpen hab ich eigentlich nur kleine und die sind meist am Grund. Das sind übrigens die, aus denen mein Glibber entsteht.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hi Andrea!
Die Dany hat mir erzählt, dass sie dich dieses Wochenende beim Forumstreffen sieht
und dir da etwas übergeben kann - jetzt ist mir alles klar! 

Nachdem dein Teich aber deutlich größer als Danys Teich ist, 
wird da eine größere Mammutpumpe nötig sein, die auch eine stärkere Luftpumpe braucht.
Nachdem du ja schon 2 Pumpen am pumpen hast, 
ist mir nicht klar, wozu du die Mammutpumpe willst:
Soll das eine zusätzliche Umwälzung sein oder soll die eine der Pumpen ersetzen?
Wenn du mir diese Frage beantwortest 
und vielleicht einen skizzierten Querschnitt von deinem Bombentrichter schickst,
würde ich dir einzeichnen, wie ich das lösen würde.
Fotos machen wir bei Dany und da siehst du dann gleich, wie das alles zusammenspielt.
Du wirst sehen, das ist gaaanz einfach!

Ich geh heute mit der Dany Pumpenzubehör einkaufen und wenn du willst,
geb ich ihr über´s Wochenende diese Schwingkolbenpumpe zum Ansehen mit,
von der ich meine, dass die für sie zu stark ist,
aber für dich wird die grad richtig sein!

Tel. kommt per PN!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo Peter


> Soll das eine zusätzliche Umwälzung sein oder soll die eine der Pumpen ersetzen?
> Wenn du mir diese Frage beantwortest


ich will am liebsten sämtliche Pumpen ersetzen, am besten samt Filter, (klick) da versuche ich mich gerade schlau zu machen   
ich habe eigentlich nur eine Pumpe, 9.000L/Min, die meinen Filter speist(O..se, 1200 CWS).
Ich denke, den Filter brauche ich nicht wirklich, für die Ausscheidungen meiner Fische sollten die Pflanzen reichen.
Der Auslauf des Filters ergibt eine Oberflächenströmung...
Die Strömung mögen die Fische und ich denke, das ist sonst auch ganz positiv.
An einer Strömung habe ich schon rum überlegt... klick wie ich das umsetzen könnte, und habe eine Strömunpspumpe erstanden, um die Geschichte mal aus zu probieren, aber die hat aber ein super "Häckselwerk" und mit "Entschärfen" mittels Damenstrumpf oder so, da bin ich noch nicht wirklich erfolgreich, und die Strömung reicht nicht weit, also liegt sie bis auf weiters rum...,

damit die Pumpe für den Filter nichts, was >1mm ist, eindsaugt/häckselt
hat sie einen Vorsatz hingebastelt bekommen und hängt 30 unter dem Wasserspiegel
 
die schwache 3. Pumpe (die habe ich natürlich wieder in einen Damenstrumpf gepackt ) spült nur den Eimer mit dem Phospahtbinder und kommt mitte Sept. aus dem Teich, dann ist der Phosphatbinder erschöpft

ich bin am Überlegen, ob mir eine Umwälzung nicht genau so viel wie mein Filter bringt,
eine gute Druchströmung die Zersetzung des Schlamm & Mulm am Grund positiv beeinflusst 
und mir im Hinblick auf den kommenden Winter die Überlegung ersetzen kann:
Die Filterpumpe, so wie sie im Augeblick häng, durchlaufen und das Wasser an der Oberfläche zurück strömen zu lassen und so ein komplette Eisschicht zu vermeiden.

Mit der Mammutpumpe hätte ich auch den Ärger mit dem Viecher einsaugen nicht mehr, das stinkt mir gewaltig, ohne das Netzt an der Pumpe hatte ich Kaulquappen im Filter, gehäckselt und lebendig und auch jetzt finde ich immer noch Insekten (lebend) im Filter, das ist eine Einbahnstrasse für die Viecher :evil
Ich hoffe, du kannst aus meinem umfangreichen Getippsel heraus lesen, was mir im Kopf um geht, ich habe ein ziemliches Problem, meine Überlegungen zur Technik gut zu formulieren und auf den Punkt zu bringen...

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Ok, 
wir wälzen um!
Guck doch mal in dein PN!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hier eine Prinzipskizze vom Mammut im Schüsselteich!
Nicht eingezeichnet habe ich 

die Befestigung des Steigrohres
die Tarnung des Steigrohres und 
die Tarnung der Luftpumpe.
Die Wasserauslassöffnung des Steigrohres soll zur Maximierung der Förderleistung 
und zur Minimierung deines Plätscher- bzw- Glucksgeräusches
in etwa in der Höhe des Wasserspiegels liegen.
Genial ist, den Auslass mit einem Stück Korkrinde zu ummanteln und so schwimmen zu lassen, 
während unten am Ansaugtrichter ein Gewicht montiert wird.

Man kann ca. 20 ... 25% der Unterwasserhöhe über den Wasserspiegel fördern
(z.B. ca. 30 cm hoch bei 1,5 m Tiefe), jedoch nimmt die Literleistung da schon stark ab.
Waagrecht kann man´s ganz schön weit rinnen lassen!
(Höchsten Punkt kanpp nach dem Steigrohr.)

Ein Sprudelstein unten im Steigrohr verbessert die Pumpleistung stark,
setzt sich aber zu, sodass man ihn u.U. mehrere Male im Jahr reinigen muss.
Ich tu deshalb keinen mehr rein, 
aber das kommt einfach drauf an, wie leicht man dazukommt.


----------



## Casybay (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hi @alle,
leider kann ich mit Euren Grossteich-Problemen nicht so richtig mit reden, aber mein Modergeruch vom letzten Jahr ist OHNE jegliches Zutun verschwunden. Allerdings roch es auch nicht in der näheren Umgebung des Teiches schon modrig, sondern , in der unmittelbaren Nähe am Teichlein. Beim Algen waschen hab ich besonders schlimm empfunden weil meine Hände dann auch immer furchtbar rochen.
Han´s dann nach Christines Antwort am Anfang des Threads auch einfach auf sich beruhen lassen. Kein Wasserwechsel -schon wegen der vielen Kleinstlebewesen niemals!!!!!
Ich brauche jedes Würmchen rot , weiss oder durchsichtig in dem Teich als Nahrung für die Groesseren.
Der andere Teich riecht auch nicht , hab heut mal ein paar Fadenalgen aus dem Neuen gezogen, riecht eher nach Nordseeküste, frisch und pflanzlich.
Mehr kann ich leider nicht dazu sagen, doch noch dieses, mein alter Teich ist ziemlich mit Seerosenblättern bedeckt und hat dies Jahr NULL Algen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hi Carmen!
Das ist ja gerade der Knackpunkt:
Die Größe des Teichs ist ein wesentliches Kriterium 
für die biologische Stabilität und für die Möglichkeiten, die man hat.
Bei großen Teich wird man weniger tun müssen, weil da vieles von alleine funktioniert,
kann aber auch weniger tun:
Heute stand ich im Megazoo und las die Packungsaufschrift eines Phosphatbindemittels: ... für 300 Liter ...
Bei meinem Teich mit 250 m³ brauchert ich davon 833 Packungen - der Megazoo ist da nicht Mega genug!
Hat man ein Nanoaquarium, kann man 95 % davon im Aquariumverein verkaufen ... 
Im Waschschüsserl am Balkon kannst du die Wurmerln aus den mit der Pinzette gezupften Fadenalgen sortieren;
ich pass auf, dass ich beim Wasserpflanzenernten nicht eine (freilebende!) __ Sumpfschildkröte rauszieh.
Im Miniteich wechselt man mit der großen Gießkanne Wasser und es kommt vielleicht mal eine Libelle, 
in meinen sind 7 Karauschen mit mittlerweile 1 kg zugeflogen 
und das Wasser wird sicher nie gewechselt:
das ist eine Investition.
Schwierig umzulegen, nicht?

Mein Freund kämpft im 50 Liter-Zimmer-"Teich" seit einem halben Jahr mit Blaualgen samt charkteristischem Geruch
und es will und will nicht weggehen - die haben noch so einige Mysterien!


----------



## danyvet (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Morgen gibts dann Fotos von der super-easy-cheesy-Zwerg-Mammutpumpe 
Peter, so wie du das hier jetzt erklärt hast (die Pumpe), trotz Bild würd ichs nicht wirklich verstehen, wenn ichs nicht heute selber in Händen gehabt hätt 
Ich werd das morgen dann mit Fotos mal auf "frauisch" erklären 
Oder vielleicht bin ich eh die einzige, die es nicht kapiert (hat)? Jetzt jedenfalls ist es sonnenklar. Und das kann wirklich JEDER selber bauen 
Und sollt sich da mal ein Fischerl, Molcher, oder was immer für ein Tierchen reinverirren, wirds einfach durchgeschleust und kommt unversehrt wieder rauf  Grad eine Kröte kommt vermutlich nicht durch, aber die wär auch kräftig genug, dass sie da nicht reingesogen wird. ODER?

@Carmen: danke, dass du dich gemeldet hast. Dass es bei dir von selbst verschwand, find ich ganz toll! Widerspricht eigentlich der Logik. Gerade in einem kleinen Teich....


> Bei großen Teich wird man weniger tun müssen, weil da vieles von alleine funktioniert,


 ......soviel dazu....


----------



## danyvet (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Liebe Leut, ich muss euch heut wieder enttäuschen. Es gibt noch keine Fotos von der Zwergmammutpumpe 
Warum? Meine Ärmchen sind zu kurz!!! :evil Ich komm nicht ran an den Querbalken vom Steg, wo ich das Rohr festmachen wollt. Und mit den Kabelbindern bin ich auch nicht wirklich zurecht gekommen  die sind wieder auseinander gegangen 
Dann hatte ich die geniale Idee, ein Brett von meinem Steg abzumontieren, damit ich besser hin komm zum Balken. Aber leider ist mein Akkubohrschrauber nicht aufgeladen. OK, mit Hand gehts ja auch, aaaaber....ich schraub die Schraub raus und was kommt? Die HALBE Schraube! Sie ist anscheinend abgebrochen. Aber nicht durch mein gewalttätiges Schrauben (zumindest hab ich weder was knacksen gehört, noch was gespürt), sondern sie dürfte durch Abnutzung schon länger gebrochen gewesen sein. Lauter Steine, die ich da in den Weg gelegt bekomm :evil
Mal sehen, ob ich das morgen schaffe, nachdem ich meine Lieserln abgeholt hab...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo Dany,
also die Bilder, die müsen schon her! 
Mir ist die Geschichte nach Peters Zeichnung + Erklärung prinzipiell schon klar (meine ich) aber wie das praktisch nun genau aussieht.....
wo/wie kommt der Luftschlauch nun in das Rohr....(die Luftbläschen sollen doch im Rohr aufsteigen und das Wasser "mit nehmen"?)
hast du einen Sprudelstein am Luftschlauch?
...wenn ja, wie sieht der aus?

oder du erklärst mir das am Samstag...
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

beides, liebe Andrea, Fotos stell ich heute abend (später) noch mal rein und erklären tu ichs dir auch . Natürlich gibts auch für alle anderen die Erklärung gleich hier zu den Fotos. Aber wie gesagt, später 
Es sprudelt und sprudelt...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hallo Andrea!
Das mit dem Sprudelstein ist so eine Sache:
MIT Sprudelstein fördert´s mehr, da der Wirkungsgrad besser ist,
aber der legt sich in mehreren Monaten zu und die Pumpe verliert drastisch an Leistung.
Wenn man also sehr guten Zugriff zum unteren Ende des Steigrohres hat,
um den Sprudelstein zu putzen oder auszutauschen, tut man den besser drauf;
wenn man so wie ich praktisch nicht mehr dazukommt
(ich müsste das ganze Rohrsystem mit sicher 15 m Länge zerlegen),
lässt man ihn besser weg und hat halt weniger Leistung, 
aber die dafür immer.

Bei Dani war die Montage ganz simpel:
In den Ansaugtrichter (eine Reduzierung von 100 auf 50) haben wir seitlich ein Loch gebohrt
und von innen das Röhrchen des Sprudelsteines durchgesteckt.
Das kannst du prinzipiell genauso machen, nur brauchst du halt einen dickeren Schlauch (8 0der 9 mm innen),
der aber auch auf den Sprudler passt, weil sein Röhrchen abgestuft ist.
Solltest du dich aber dazu entschliessen, keinen zu verwenden,
dann musst du dir eine Lösung einfallen lassen,
wie du den Schlauch nur ein möglichst kurzes Stück (es soll nix hängenbleiben können!)
in das Rohr einführst und dort sicher festhältst.
(Du könntest z.B. von der Innenseite des Saugrohres ein auf den Luftschlauch passendes T-Stück durchschieben,
auf das von außen der Luftschlauch aufgesteckt wird.)
Alles klar?

P:S.: Wenn man´s dann vor sich hat, ist es wirklich so simpel,
dass man versteht, wieso man sowas nirgends kaufen kann!


----------



## Casybay (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

@Dany,
hier stell ich mal mein Teichlein von letztem Jahr rein, mit all den wie Filz anhaftenen Algen.
Und dann nach dem Winter (massenhaft Köcherfliegenlarven als Putzertrupp)war mein Teich blitzeblank! Bis jetzt!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Das ist was anderes als Dany züchtet!
Du hast Jochalgen und die sind nicht unbedingt ein Zeichen für "schlechtes" Wasser,
sondern haptsächlich für mangelnde Konkurrenz durch submerse Pflanzen,
denn die haben durchaus ähnliche Lebensbedingungen wie höhere Pflanzen.
Springen DIESE an, ist´s mit den Fadenalgen auch meist schnell Schluss.


----------



## danyvet (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

So, hier kommen die versprochenen Bilder von meiner Zwergmammutpumpe.
Man nehme: Plastikrohre aus der Sanitärabteilung im Baumarkt. Bei mir ein 50cm langes mit 5cm Durchmesser, dazu drei 45° Winkelstücke mit selbem Durchmesser und ein Reduzierstück von 10cm auf 5cm Durchmesser, wie Peter eh schon geschrieben hat. Diese Teile füge man wie auf dem Bild zusammen
 
Den Sprudelstein   (der bei der Pumpe dabei ist) mit dem "Stiel" (der Teil, wo der Schlauch drauf kommt) in ein Loch stecken, das man in die Wand des Reduzierstückes gebohrt oder geschnitzt hat (exakt so groß wie der "Stiel" dick ist, sodass dieser streng durchgeht und somit fest sitzt).
   (1. Foto Rohr von innen, 2. Foto Rohr von außen)

Auf diesen "Stiel", der jetzt an der Außenseite des Rohres rausschaut, den Luftschlauch (war auch bei Pumpe dabei) draufstecken, mit 2 Kabelbindern am Steigrohr anbinden und die ganze Konstruktion zb. am Querbalken vom Steg (auch mit Kabelbindern oder ähnlichem) festmachen. Schlauch am anderen Ende an die Pumpe, Pumpenkabel in Steckdose und los gehts 
     

Supereasy, oder?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Hi Dany!
Pumpt´s gut?
Das wilde Rauschen ist nur erahnbar,
aber toll fotografiert!

Du könntest vielleicht noch das abgeschnittene Stück vom 50 cm-Rohr am Auslauf reinstecken,
denn die Muffe schaut nicht sehr strömungsfreundlich aus.
Außerdem wird da drin dann besser die Luft vom Wasser separiert
und die Seerosen bekommen keine Spritzer von zerplatzenden Blasen!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

Sehr hübsch - besonders die GEWALTIGE rosa Seerose gleich rechts!


----------



## danyvet (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Modriger Geruch*

@Peter: das ist eine gute Idee! Werd ich gleich morgen machen! Und ja, es pumpt gut 

@Walter: bist du neu hier? Nicht, dass wir deine Bilder hier nicht schätzen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sie in diesem Thread hier richtig sind. Wenn du uns deine Seerosen zeigen wolltest, dann wär das vielleicht sinnvoller in einem Seerosen-Thread. Hier gehts ja um modrigen Geruch. Oder hast du auch so ein Problem? Wenn ja, kannst du uns ja gerne davon erzählen, aber ohne weitere Info kann ich jetzt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen deinen Bildern und dem Thema hier erkennen 
(nicht böse gemeint!)


----------

